# fishing from a motorized boat is made illegal



## bassnbucks (Dec 22, 2010)

We are having a LOT of our liberties taken away , I'm not on social media so maybe there is some more push back than I'm hearing. I realize we need to make changes and do reasonable measures to stop the spread and protect the masses - especially the most vulnerable. With that being said are we to blindly accept every order given to us without voicing our concerns. What precident does this set for the future. We can go in some stores and only buy some products we see sitting there on the shelf, we can row a boat with our family in it but not use a motor. I can't assemble with my community at church or bible study. Nor can I buy guns and ammo at a gun shop to secure my second amendment rights. My friends haven't been able to attend regular needed AA meetings. 
Sorry for the long post but there's a lot to consider, think about , and hopefully give real thought to how we can respond responsibly and not just follow new rules without question. 
Stay safe and healthy everyone. God bless us all, John.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

greenhose said:


> It's not desperation Kisher, it's people absolutely fed up. I have read all of the posts about the social distancing on boats and blah blah blah. Most of us are big boys and know how not to get cooties, but yet the brainwashed believe this is some type of magical virus that defeats even the best attempts. Two weeks ago, it was okay to fish with someone as long as yo maintained 6'...which I did. Then last week it had to be someone from your household, so I fished alone. Now I cant do that. Do believe for one second that a bunch of cases popped up from people fishing the previous way? I will ask this again, are you people even capable of individual thought? Everyone thinks this for the *"greater good"*...do you realize what that statement refers to in history?


I think in LARGE part, these added restrictions come from the complaints from the "general public", about what they are seeing, from Fishermen. There are an awful lot of Non-fishing "eyes" looking at all of the boats on the DR with multiple people in them each day, and I gotta believe more than a few were "sharing" their "concerns" with local/state officials. I got into a "heated discussion", with someone yesterday about this, and there was absolutely zero chance that I was going to convince them that there was ANY REASON why I should be out fishing at a time like this. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Holzer said:


> Do I think the state and the country are over-reacting to Covid? Yes, probably. The math and models suggest this it is equivalent to a bad flu or maybe a bit worse. Heck, I probably already had it. I work(ed) in sales, my wife works in a hospital, I have kids that forget to wash their hands.
> 
> However, I do know there are 40 covid patients on ventilators at my wife's hospital, so it is really out there. I do know my hunting and fishing fanatic friend in SE Michigan is holed up in his cabin up North for the past 4 weeks because he is on immune compromising medicine and has nearly died of pneumonia twice. I do know my co-work who is an AR-15 collector, hand-gun-lovin, anit-establishment type is terrified because he too is on all sorts of immune compromising drugs due to a genetic illness. I know my 76 year old mother is on immune compromising medicine because of severe arthritis. I know my Dad limps around because he can't get knee surgery during this Covid crisis.
> 
> ...


Agreed...well said!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

eye-sore said:


> I cant help wonder if the original plan of writing tickets for diff household in one boat was found to be illegal and this was a another attempt. Anybody remember when cops wrote tickets for not having marijuana locked in a vehicle? They did it for months then the wrong guy got the ticket and fought it all the way to supreme court and no more bs lawless tickets for that anyway. This is a slippery slope that looks like a mudslide everyday


Dont see how anything could have been found to be illegal since you couldn't get a court date to contest anything since that order had been put there.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

BigWoods Bob said:


> I think in LARGE part, these added restrictions come from the complaints from the "general public", about what they are seeing, from Fishermen. There are an awful lot of Non-fishing "eyes" looking at all of the boats on the DR with multiple people in them each day, and I gotta believe more than a few were "sharing" their "concerns" with local/state officials. I got into a "heated discussion", with someone yesterday about this, and there was absolutely zero chance that I was going to convince them that there was ANY REASON why I should be out fishing at a time like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Im sure when something they love is taken they will care. Thats the whole prob is nobody cares about the constitution until they are violated. Thank God people had some stones back in the day


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

kisherfisher said:


> Following orders, as she should ! Do not blame the messenger !!!


Don't blame her. Just passing along what I heard directly from a CO's mouth..


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> There's boats out...


I am sure there are plenty. Not everyone is going to know about it at this point since it is new as of yesterday. I am betting plenty of fines will get the word out this week.


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

For the few of you that think this virus is "just another flu", you couldn't be more naive. Please stop thinking that way. Im all for not "falling in line" and being a part of the sheeple, but this protein based virus is bad. It can't easily be broken down thus once it gets a grip in your body, it is hard to beat. 
While i'm extremely pissed i bought a new boat this year and have yet to be able to use it, I don't think trying to buck the system would be the wise choice here.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

DirtySteve said:


> I am sure there are plenty. Not everyone is going to know about it at this point since it is new as of yesterday. I am betting plenty of fines will get the word out this week.


Very true. Stopped a gentlemen from going out that had no idea.. I'm sure there's older guy's that don't have any idea. It's the 2nd week of April and the suns shining.... There will be more boats out. Hopefully they'd cut a break for those that have no idea


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Very true. Stopped a gentlemen from going out that had no idea.. I'm sure there's older guy's that don't have any idea. It's the 2nd week of April and the suns shining.... There will be more boats out. Hopefully they'd cut a break for those that have no idea


Yeah i was thinking the same thing. 1k fine would be tough if you looked at the rules yesterday morning when you could still boat. Hopefully they have a day or two leeway.


----------



## Mjhicks01 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...PkInMmaM6lZ8A6AgYScj3uTCZDcn0Y-RgcgYhtPrqoTpD


----------



## Ken worm (Jun 13, 2019)

Good one lol

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

snortwheeze said:


> Very true. Stopped a gentlemen from going out that had no idea.. I'm sure there's older guy's that don't have any idea. It's the 2nd week of April and the suns shining.... There will be more boats out. Hopefully they'd cut a break for those that have no idea


There where about 5 trailers and a boat launching when I went by this morning.


----------



## turkeyslayer1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I believe every life is important and we ALL need to do our part. Having said that, fishing on your boat while by yourself without stopping and exposing others is a responsible, therapeutic way to spend the day.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Jackson Winger said:


> No, a trolling motor has power


So do sail boats and they're OK.


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

greenhose said:


> So what are you calling the people that are launching today? You just go ahead and blindly abide by any rule she tries to impose. Friggin sheeple make me sick!


Hopefully ticket holders!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> So do sail boats and they're OK.


Not all sailboats have motors. A sailboat with a motor is motorized, can't use it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

A sailboat is a power boat Petronis. The power comes from the wind.

Aux kickers are for people who really aren't good sailors. Keeps them from wrecking other people's boats.


----------



## /RZR\ (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hdfatboy04 (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to socialism.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pike spear man (Oct 1, 2016)

hdfatboy04 said:


> Welcome to socialism.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> ...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll risk the ticket. I'll fight it, and win. If I don't, oh well. The way I look at it, I just got a nice fat welfare check from the government...I've got 6 strikes to risk thanks to that.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Hoping this is just to make it clear they intend to enforce social distancing and we can go back to boating with members of our household. If Tim goes out with his two kids and his friends Bob and Tom, write everyone tickets. $1000 for Bob, $1000 for Tom and $3000 for Tim. Then make Bob and Tom call for rides home so they don't crowd in the truck with Tim. That'll grab some attention.

Sorry for the guys who don't own boats and need to tag along with somebody. Use that stimulus money and buy a boat to keep the economy strong. Lots of inventory sitting at dealerships. You can probably get a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

From what I hear, the courts are basically shut down now.
So when thing get back to normal, they’ll be swamped with they’re regular Stuff that’s backlogged and they won’t want to mess with every boating ticket.
I’ll take that bet


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

Just heard yet have not confirmed the boating ban may have been recinded. Sounds like they are looking to strictly enforce the "same household" rule though. I'll post fact if i can find anything.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

leafybug said:


> Just heard yet have not confirmed the boating ban may have been recinded. Sounds like they are looking to strictly enforce the "same household" rule though. I'll post fact if i can find anything.


Where did you hear this from


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

A little birdie... that drives a blue tahoe with a red light on top.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

That’s funny because the guy that drives a black truck with the gold badge on it is closing down all the ramps here along the river. I hope your guy is right.


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, i'm hoping my guy is right too but i can't find any confirmation yet. As we've learned the past couple days, law enforcement really doesn't know the right answer either!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

We'll know something for sure by Monday I'm hoping

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Somewhere a guy replied to one of my posts and said dnr would just give me a ticket if they saw my truck and boat empty trailer at the access. Well, that’s like giving speeding tickets to everyone parked at the grocery store. That’s too easy to fight. Who says I had a motor on the boat that day? Maybe I did and just rowed. Maybe I don’t own a boat, but just strapped my kayak on it


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

I work on “infrastructure” , my job is deemed essential. I work for a small family owned company. Our contracts with mdot and other state contracts are still in place. Not sure how it’s ok for me to work in a sewer system in downtown Detroit or at a waste water treatment plant. But I cannot take my 14’ boat out with my wife. I’m going to have a hard time.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jimbo said:


> Somewhere a guy replied to one of my posts and said dnr would just give me a ticket if they saw my truck and boat empty trailer at the access. Well, that’s like giving speeding tickets to everyone parked at the grocery store. That’s too easy to fight. Who says I had a motor on the boat that day? Maybe I did and just rowed. Maybe I don’t own a boat, but just strapped my kayak on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Or maybe your just baiting CO's by having your truck and trailer parked at the ramp without ever launching a boat. That would be funny!


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

jimbo said:


> Somewhere a guy replied to one of my posts and said dnr would just give me a ticket if they saw my truck and boat empty trailer at the access. Well, that’s like giving speeding tickets to everyone parked at the grocery store. That’s too easy to fight. Who says I had a motor on the boat that day? Maybe I did and just rowed. Maybe I don’t own a boat, but just strapped my kayak on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I hope they aren’t actually doing this. I started taking my 14” aluminum out with no motors, just rowing around per the rules... I have to use my trailer to get it to the lake.


----------



## Bob.eye.hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> Very true. Stopped a gentlemen from going out that had no idea.. I'm sure there's older guy's that don't have any idea. It's the 2nd week of April and the suns shining.... There will be more boats out. Hopefully they'd cut a break for those that have no idea


I launched out of the Black River yesterday morning, while talking to a buddy on the way home he said " you are not supposed to be out" First I had heard of it. I wondered why the launch only had 3 boats in it on Saturday


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob.eye.hunter said:


> I launched out of the Black River yesterday morning, while talking to a buddy on the way home he said " you are not supposed to be out" First I had heard of it. I wondered why the launch only had 3 boats in it on Saturday


Any fish?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

The Mediocre Fisherman said:


> I hope they aren’t actually doing this. I started taking my 14” aluminum out with no motors, just rowing around per the rules... I have to use my trailer to get it to the lake.


Ya, the governor of Detroit didn’t take our privilege to fish away, just our right to freely motor to your favorite spot.
Right to move freely, huh?


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

y


----------



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

y


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Is that an ad?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

MJL56 said:


> *Ashlie Huff*
> 
> Michigan Walleye News
> 12 hrs ·
> ...


Who is Ashlie Huff, and what is her link to the DNR and/or this law office?


----------



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

y


----------



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

y


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

That’s good enough for me. 
The first sentence to the first question basically sounds like a no. 
But the second sentence says go for it by yourself or family member (including boating)


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

MJL56 said:


> Sorry for the confusion...…..A repost from The Michigan Walleye News Facebook page


I suggest a further edit removing the DNR logo as well. It originally looked like a statement from someone named Ashlie Huff on behalf of the DNR trying to clarify the issue, or showing divisions within the DNR on interpretation.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

MJL56 said:


> Michigan Walleye News
> 12 hrs ·
> Law Office of John Freeman, PLLC
> 
> ...


Interesting ! Who's gonna be the first ?....


----------



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

-


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

leafybug said:


> Just heard yet have not confirmed the boating ban may have been recinded. Sounds like they are looking to strictly enforce the "same household" rule though. I'll post fact if i can find anything.


If I stay 6 ft. or more away from others, who cares what I do. I'm following guideline set forth.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> If I stay 6 ft. or more away from others, who cares what I do. I'm following guideline set forth.


Get out there mike ! Someone needs too..you'll have to break through the caution tape at the MC ramp


----------



## Mjhicks01 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well the disease is only contagious if you have a motor on the back of your boat? I guess on the bright side we can all spend our stimulus checks on Lotto tickets because its safe to go to party store for those essential items.


----------



## Stupidwork (Dec 29, 2011)

Mjhicks01 said:


> Well the disease is only contagious if you have a motor on the back of your boat? I guess on the bright side we can all spend our stimulus checks on Lotto tickets because its safe to go to party store for those essential items.


Don’t forget to stop at the weed store on the way!


----------



## FishDaddyFlex (Apr 9, 2014)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Could be worse...the State of Washington closed ALL fishing....just saying...
> 
> That said....not happy at all with this development, although I could see it coming. Was down on the D twice last week, and saw HUGE numbers of violations of the "family member" rules while on the river. In fact, I would say that there were MORE boats with 2-5 adult males in them, than boats that appeared to be in compliance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When Tippy Dam was closed I was saying they needed to nix the Detroit Walleye fishing or at least get ahead of the problem fast. She is basing all of her state wide responses on what she sees in Detroit. As with this whole shutdown, 80% of the cases are in 4 counties around Detroit. There are 83 counties in Michigan. 80% of the cases are in 5% of the counties. The fix seems obvious....


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Calm down with less of us on the road speeding and bars closed...revenue for the GESTAPO is way down..this has to be made up somewhere...fisherman are an easy target... how would you like being a spring turkey hunter or have a tradition of being at your upper michigan vacation home for trout or spring opener..you cant go..thanks to WHITWITCHES order or ignorance..take your pick..guess this virus thing means we will hear in her second run for the govs office..FIX THE DAMN ROADS


----------



## Bob.eye.hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

grimreaper said:


> Any fish?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


water was pretty dirty, i picked up one north of the bridge queens side


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

Use your Covid-19 stimulus check to pay for your Covid-19 quarantine violation ... checkmate statists


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

I really think this comes down to enforceability.

With the previous rule Law Enforcement had to count people on boats and approach them for IDs to prove they were from the same household. 
Now its more of a blanket ban that can be enforced right at the gate with little to no interaction. 
Some pleasure boaters might also pull out a fishing rod as soon as Law Enforcement approaches and say they were fishing or heading to a fishing spot.

Also making it motorized boats automatically limits the number of people per boat to a very low number as you cannot fit many in a kayak or canoe.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

When fishing is life. 

A little humor for this crazy situation
















Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

New Slogan - LAUNCH THE DAMNED BOATS!

You heard it here first

If you disagree with Gov Dim-Whit Executive Order, no matter what party you affiliate with, please remember this decision of hers when you go to vote (and GO VOTE!)

I am not taking political sides here

To allow people to go to Walmart to get dinner, bumping into others, touching products that others have touched, standing in line with carts less than 10', but not allow someone to get in a boat alone to catch dinner, shows she makes decisions using a dartboard, cannot spot obvious contradictions, and lacks common sense.

We do not need someone running the state with these misqualifications

The scariest thing is hearing that she may be Biden's VP. Joe is not displaying good health, physical and mental, and could not make it 4 years. Can you imagine her running the USA????


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn’t see it, but heard a dnr guy in a 14’ motorized boat pulled along side of a huge 720’ boat in one of the big lakes.
Just gave them a warning for motoring but issued them a ticket because there was 8 people on the boat


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Seems the protest in Minnesota worked. Governor just allowed fishing. Wow. Someone with common sense


----------



## spearehead (Mar 16, 2016)

sparky18181 said:


> Seems the protest in Minnesota worked. Governor just allowed fishing. Wow. Someone with common sense


The order allows for Minnesotans to take part in golfing, boating, fishing, hunting and hiking while following social distancing guidelines. While the order expands outdoor opportunities, campgrounds, outdoor retailers, recreational equipment rental, charter boats and guided fishing remain closed. Minnesota has 2071 Covid-19 cases with 111 deaths as of April 17 2020 at 11:25 am.


----------

